# Being Approached for NSFW Photos...



## rexbobcat (Sep 15, 2012)

And I'm not talking about boudoir photos.

I'm just curious if any of y'all have been asked or kind of gotten a suggestive nudging towards shooting...ahem...lewd photos. 

I'm not asking because it's something that I'm looking into (go ahead and get the "Sure you're not  " out of the way lol). I'm just curious if anyone here as ever been approached for something like that. I read one thread a long time ago on here about the  photographic "highlights" of the year (2011), and one guy said it was being asked to do one of these shoots just from the sheer out-of-the-blueness of the inquiry.

I mean, how would you even get into that line of work? Who goes into photography thinking "I want to take pictures of raunchy things" lol


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 15, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I mean, how would you even get into that line of work? Who goes into photography thinking "I want to take pictures of raunchy things" lol



most guys.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 15, 2012)

I was asked. Was a fun shoot.


----------



## paigew (Sep 15, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, how would you even get into that line of work? Who goes into photography thinking "I want to take pictures of raunchy things" lol
> ...



lmao. that sounds like what my husband would say. Thats weird though, is this like an aspiring porn star or something?


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 15, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, how would you even get into that line of work? Who goes into photography thinking "I want to take pictures of raunchy things" lol
> ...



Well yeah, but even so, good porn photographers had to start somewhere and it makes me wonder if that was always like, their goal. Or if it was just something they drifted into.


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2012)

Eh not everyone who picks up a camera dreams of being an ace photographer. Some do it just for the gals  (or the guys)

Honestly though people start photography for all kinds of reasons so its no surprise if some start to get into the nude, the boudoir or even the porn industry. I mean heck there is money to be made there and a need for a skilled photographer so why not.


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 15, 2012)

I turned down someone to do this recently, but mostly because the company (suicide girls) take the rights to the photos. Other than that, I dunno if I want that kind of thing presented on my website or portfolios.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Just makes sure you wear that body condom!


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 15, 2012)

I can just imagine how awkward it would be trying to direct such a shoot.


----------



## aavivi (Sep 15, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> I can just imagine how awkward it would be trying to direct such a shoot.



It's actually not that bad.  When you start, yeah, it's awkward; but as you get into the session, and start thinking in terms of posing, composition, lighting, etc... It becomes a lot more technical.  Think about it this way, even male gynecologists can separate work and pleasure.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 15, 2012)

If I were you, my worry will be on the post processing. Good porn photos look nice and clean, but I cannot imagine being that guy who spends hours cleaning it up.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 15, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> If I were you, my worry will be on the post processing. Good porn photos look nice and clean, but I cannot imagine being that guy who spends hours cleaning it up.



All I can say is that the "clone stamp some guy's junk" line on my invoice would be outta this world!


----------



## Allenkerky (Sep 16, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> If I were you, my worry will be on the post processing. Good porn photos look nice and clean, but I cannot imagine being that guy who spends hours cleaning it up.




Haha. I hadn't thought of this aspect... hours spent looking at naked pics as a job

lol


----------



## Superfitz (Sep 17, 2012)

Allenkerky said:
			
		

> Haha. I hadn't thought of this aspect... hours spent looking at naked pics as a job
> 
> lol



Sadly it isn't as exciting as it sounds. You grow numb to it rather quickly. After a while it becomes  just another job, as does anything.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 17, 2012)

I saw one retouching video about fashion photos. It wasn't even a sexual photo. It was pretty generic.

But they basically digitally airbrushed his muscles to give the guy better tone, and they moved his nipple. They. Moved. His. Nipple.

I had not idea there was such thing as ideal nipple placement...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 17, 2012)

:addpics:


----------



## ghache (Sep 17, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I can just imagine how awkward it would be trying to direct such a shoot.



not awkward at all, trust me. its like any other gig, just do it, if you dont like it, dont do it again. its not like you have to post the photos on your blog or your website and the client is not going to specify who takes them anyway


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 17, 2012)

I never met the guy, but I ended up with most of the studio equipment from a photographer who shot strippers on a regular basis.  When you think of it, every city has several strip club/bars and there are plenty of dancers/strippers.  They all need promotional material and someone is getting paid to shoot it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 17, 2012)

There was a question within the topic!?  

Like Nikie says "just do it"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Teressa got so upset when we went over to a ladies house to do a shoot with a lady and two of her friends.  They wanted some "questionable" photos and I obliged of course.  I couldn't believe the reaction  when nude wiminz were walking around us, me posing 'em, and my Elinchroms smiling......


----------



## Tiberius47 (Sep 18, 2012)

As long as it's nothing illegal like kiddie porn or something, just go ahead and do it.  And if it is illegal, inform the cops.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 18, 2012)

The good thing about being in business for yourself, is that you have the power to say yes or no to any job you are offered.  If you're not comfortable with it, just say 'no thanks' and forget about it.  If you are comfortable with it, then give it a try.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a friend who works for, I think, Suicide Girls.

If you're really interested in this kind of work, I could tack him down and have him contact you? PM me if you're interested.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 18, 2012)

There's probably a pretty decent niche if you want to be "the guy that takes naked pictures and does not assume/hope that we're going to end up having sex" here. That will rule out the skeezier class of "model" which might or might not be a good thing.

It really depends on the gig, though. Girls that want to make money by taking their clothes off are not, as a group, a very awesome bunch of people. Some of them are lovely and intelligent, to be sure, but there's a lot more wildly unreliably semi-junkies chain smoking cigarettes and wondering if you have and weed to share. If it's someone who wants to smokin' hot pictures for herself or to share with someone, but is not looking to be a nude model, then it might be kind of fun.

Insist on chaperones, for everyone's comfort and safety.

A friend of mine used to have a great article on how to direct, which he seems to have pulled. The essence, as I recall, was to *talk*. Be detailed, be thorough, and above all don't surprise anyone. "I am going to lift this sheet up and redrape it across your hips a little lower down now, is that ok?" on and on.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2012)

HERE'S A SHOT of a guy who said ,"Yes, sure...I mean, how bad could this gig possibly be." Look at himj in action--this is top model/hottie Laetitia Casta flashing her legs. Totally SAFE for work. Seriously.

laetitia-casta-poses-with-chimpanzee-during-a-paris-photoshoot-08-675x900.jpg


----------



## Ernicus (Sep 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> HERE'S A SHOT of a guy who said ,"Yes, sure...I mean, how bad could this gig possibly be." Look at himj in action--this is top model/hottie Laetitia Casta flashing her legs. Totally SAFE for work. Seriously.
> 
> laetitia-casta-poses-with-chimpanzee-during-a-paris-photoshoot-08-675x900.jpg




I see what ya did there.  ;-)


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 18, 2012)

amolitor said:


> A friend of mine used to have a great article on how to direct, which he seems to have pulled. The essence, as I recall, was to *talk*. Be detailed, be thorough, and above all don't surprise anyone. "I am going to lift this sheet up and redrape it across your hips a little lower down now, is that ok?" on and on.



that's exactly how we deal with patients in the field...minus the re-draping the sheets across their hips a little lower part... but I always try to explain what im doing to my patients. makes things a little easier on them, which makes things a little easier on me. Its really one of the most useful skill you can have...especially when delivering a baby to a young mother. I would imagine that skill translates well into photography when you have to deal with people. weddings, portraits, etc etc.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> HERE'S A SHOT of a guy who said ,"Yes, sure...I mean, how bad could this gig possibly be." Look at himj in action--this is top model/hottie Laetitia Casta flashing her legs. Totally SAFE for work. Seriously.
> 
> laetitia-casta-poses-with-chimpanzee-during-a-paris-photoshoot-08-675x900.jpg



Dude, I think that's me. Why you gotta BE like this, man?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > HERE'S A SHOT of a guy who said ,"Yes, sure...I mean, how bad could this gig possibly be." Look at himj in action--this is top model/hottie Laetitia Casta flashing her legs. Totally SAFE for work. Seriously.
> ...



A couple more of you and the lovely Ms. Casta

laetitia-casta-poses-with-chimpanzee-during-a-paris-photoshoot-09-900x675.jpg

laetitia-casta-poses-with-chimpanzee-during-a-paris-photoshoot-03-900x675.jpg


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Theres gotta be GEICO commercial potential there somehow...


----------



## amolitor (Sep 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



That was such a great day. I could see heaven, if you knowwhatimean!


----------



## Kazooie (Sep 18, 2012)

This one time, at photo camp...


----------



## unpopular (Sep 18, 2012)

^^^ LOL. You have no idea.


----------

